# ip-adressen



## arven (9 Januar 2008)

hallo
ich hab mal eine frage....wer kann mir sagen warum meine ip-adresse manchmal anonymisiert wird.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*

Was heißt das?


----------



## arven (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was heißt das?


wie was heißt das? meine ip-adresse wird zeitweise anonymisiert.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*

... und warum kannst Du das Wort "anonymisiert" fehlerfrei schreiben?

Nebelwolf


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*



arven schrieb:


> hallo
> ich hab mal eine frage....wer kann mir sagen warum meine ip-adresse manchmal anonymisiert wird.



Weil dein berühmter Rechner ab und zu auch mal ohne die ganz vielen Paparazzis einkaufen gehen möchte.


----------



## johinos (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*



arven schrieb:


> wer kann mir sagen warum meine ip-adresse manchmal anonymisiert wird.


Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*

Irgendwo in der Nähe des Browsers ist z.B. "anon-proxy" zu lesen ...
:scherzkeks:


----------



## johinos (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*

Hab's immer noch nicht verstanden. Habe hier 17 Zoll voll mit Browser, aber außer in Deinem Beitrag steht nirgends "anon-proxy"?


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*



johinos schrieb:


> Hab's immer noch nicht verstanden. Habe hier 17 Zoll voll mit Browser, aber außer in Deinem Beitrag steht nirgends "anon-proxy"?


Ich hatte dich auch nicht so verstanden, dass DEINE ip anonymisiert sei ... :smile:


----------



## johinos (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*



arven schrieb:


> ..wer kann mir sagen warum meine ip-adresse manchmal anonymisiert wird.


Liest sich so, als würde ohne seinen Willen anonymisiert. 

Naja, warten wir mal auf arvens Antwort, wie sich das bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: ip-adressen*



arven schrieb:


> ...wer kann mir sagen warum meine ip-adresse manchmal anonymisiert wird.


Woher will er das wisssen? 


arven schrieb:


> wie was heißt das? meine ip-adresse wird zeitweise anonymisiert.


 Normale Provider "anonymisieren" nicht. Spezielle Provider  wie  anon anonymisieren gewollt. 
Was soll also diese Frage?  Der Frager hat sich bisher nicht wieder gemeldet um seine nebulöse 
Vermutung  zu präzisieren.
M.E  weiß er selber nicht, wovon er da spricht. Außer diesen beiden Postings gibt es nichts
von dem User.


----------

